# Leering Tombstone Popper Build



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey everyone! I made a leering prop out of materials I had around the house! Check it out and let me know what you think!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

I keep wanting to figure out how to do a popper that actually pops up and comes forward at the same time, sort of in an arc forward, without going too crazy with multiple motors and electronics. Getting a single wiper motor to do movements in two different directions may not be possible. Cool prop though, it just got me thinking about the one I want to make.


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Cephus404 said:


> I keep wanting to figure out how to do a popper that actually pops up and comes forward at the same time, sort of in an arc forward, without going too crazy with multiple motors and electronics. Getting a single wiper motor to do movements in two different directions may not be possible. Cool prop though, it just got me thinking about the one I want to make.


I sketched out two rough ideas to achieve what you're looking for. They're probably over engineered but they just might work.
Im uploading the photos here -> https://imgur.com/a/AH5VFWr


----------



## FarnadyHaunt (Sep 28, 2017)

Steveybee23 said:


> Hey everyone! I made a leering prop out of materials I had around the house! Check it out and let me know what you think!





Cephus404 said:


> I keep wanting to figure out how to do a popper that actually pops up and comes forward at the same time, sort of in an arc forward, without going too crazy with multiple motors and electronics. Getting a single wiper motor to do movements in two different directions may not be possible. Cool prop though, it just got me thinking about the one I want to make. <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Looks great!!!


----------



## Cherryh3ad (Sep 12, 2018)

I love it! so quick question, where did you get the motor from? is it something that you can just buy?


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Cherryh3ad said:


> I love it! so quick question, where did you get the motor from? is it something that you can just buy?


Thanks! And yup the motor is for sale here http://www.kindys.com/products/deco...ent-motors/replacement-motor-48-animated-buck


----------

